# Is this a walleye or saugeye?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found a spot in the scioto river while catching catfish bait that I can catch these fish on almost every cast..I counted over 60 one day, all released..I am catching them on a 16th ounce jig with a white curly tail.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

from the color pattern,it looks like a walleye,jack.but it's still hard to tel.did they have black spots/marks on the dorsal fin?if not,they are walleyes.hard to imagine them that far up the scioto.
nice fish too


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick I dont know if they had spots or not, I will check next time..I cant keep them off my hook, it's fun..Most of them or 12 to 14 inches, but quite a few up to and over 20 inches.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You just made all the "Eye Guys" drool.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Really I have been catching these fish all summer, I found the spot while trying to catch bait, and now I find myself fishing for these fish, it is a blast.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You just made all the "Eye Guys" drool.


  yes he did,LOL.
at least this one,LOL.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like one of those pesky walleye to me. Just use your pliers and shake em off next time.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm, the only way to really determine whether it's a walleye or not is by taking me out there and showing me one!  

That's awesome buddy, I would be pumped to find a good river spot with fishing like that.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> yes he did,LOL.
> at least this one,LOL.


I think we need to go bait catching with him. He can catch his catfish bait and we can keep the eye's off his hook. That way it's a win/win for everyone and he won't have to keep worrying about taking those pesky things off his hook.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will give the location of the spot. Start your bidding now!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I will give the location of the spot. Start your bidding now!


  
i think i'll just put my boat in the river and float till i find jack


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> I will give the location of the spot. Start your bidding now!


How about a nice dinner of walleye/saugeye, baked potato, salad, and a frosty cold beer? If not I'll go with Rick's idea.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

It a saugeye look at the roundness of the top lip


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

How about a new spool of 30 lb. test ( 660 yards) of Mossy Oak line for the location!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

How about 3 of Jack's other fishing locations?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

walleye nice fish wow that would be fun hooking on to them


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> walleye nice fish wow that would be fun hooking on to them


how about a trip to my pond huh lol


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Looks like a walleye.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the invite Jack, you sure are a swell guy! how does sunday sound? want me to bring the deep fryer too?  BTW, looks like a walleye to me.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried to catch "eyes" in the past at local spillways with very poor results..I guess this was just extremly lucky finding this spot..And I will say I am impressed with the fight of these fish when using light tackle, I always heard they fought like a wet dish rag  But they put up more of a fight than that.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walleyes do fight good. Not like bass or steelies but good enough for me. I have even had a few small ones jump. Big ones will give a real good fight on light rods.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what about my sister in law with 9 months warranty?

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=7672&sort=4&cat=500&page=1


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

9 months warrenty, she pregnant? jk
dday


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

not yet - therefore 9 months!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't see it real well but it appears to have blotches on it near the top of it's back which would make it a saugeye.


----------

